

Clocks Make Workers Less Creative and Less Happy - msrpotus
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/10/clocks-make-workers-less-creative/381064/

======
msrpotus
It's the same concept as maker time vs. manager time, just expressed
differently.

This is especially interesting:

>Task timers are happier and more creative, but less productive. They tend to
savor the moment when something good is happening, and seize opportunities
that come up.

